# Stolen Puppies found safe and well



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Facebook campaign helps find stolen puppies - News - getreading - Reading Post

Such a happy ending for these poor little puppies


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

so lovely to have some good news bet all are very relived


----------

